# Crypt Balanse



## vinniemabuna (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, Im getting a C. Balanse along with C Tropica, Gecko, Wentdii, and lucens. The Balanse I know will get tall, I only have a 20 H tank, can I cut the leaves once they start carpeting the top of the tank ? Im new to planted tanks but really like Crypts, I will post a photo once i get the new crypts, thanks..


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You can cut the tops of the Crypt. Balansae leaves. I have that plant in my tank and I do it all the time. It doesn't seem to mind a bit.


----------



## jrman83 (Jan 21, 2011)

I just let mine roll over, but they aren't blocking any light yet.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

mine seem to self prune, the leaves try and breach the water's surface and deteriorate at that point after a week or two. the bottom portion of the leaf remains healthy.


----------



## barmby (Feb 19, 2009)

It is quite nice to let it roll over. Almost Amano-like . But try to trim them by stem-cutting them all the way down. Trim and fit!


----------

